# Bindings/boots for a freeride setup



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I won't recommend boots, try them on and decide for yourself.

Look at Ride El Hefe's, Flux DMCC's, Raiden Machines, K2 Ever's, Ride Maestro's, or Salomon Calibers.


----------



## MrOverkill (Jan 19, 2011)

I understand on not recommending boots, but it will probably help me to have a couple pairs in mind when I go to buy a pair. Which leads to my next question, Where can I find a good snowboarding shop in NE Ohio or near Atlanta Georgia?


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Ride double agents, Burton p1.1, Union Force SL

In atl there is REI, altantaski, and rockymtn all are ok for the south.


----------



## MrOverkill (Jan 19, 2011)

The Raiden Machines look promising, but I can't find much about them on the internet. Can anyone give me an idea as to the general quality of Raiden bindings or specific information on the Machines?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

MrOverkill said:


> The Raiden Machines look promising, but I can't find much about them on the internet. Can anyone give me an idea as to the general quality of Raiden bindings or specific information on the Machines?


Hi MrOverkill,

The Machine is a very cool model. Strength is certainly emphasized. The cable reinforced ladder straps (the most commonly broken binding part) are the toughest in the industry. The dual air dampening system on the base cushions big landings (especially on ice and hardpack) which put major strain on any bindings. The 3 degree air cant is very well done (if you want a canted model). The quality is top notch and as with all Nitro products, the warranty is top rate and hassle free.


----------



## MrOverkill (Jan 19, 2011)

Alright, that's great to hear.

So far, this is my list to look at when I go to a store, in order of my interest:

Raiden Machines
Rome Targas
K2 Evers
Rome Arsenals

Does that sound good to you guys?

Also, should I try to get a pair of bindings from last year now, or wait until Winter to get the '12s?


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I wouldn't consider the Targas a freeride binding. All-mountain, yes...but freeride, no. The highbacks aren't quite stiff enough IMO. I used a pair last season but switched to the Ride CAD instead, which has a MUCH stiffer highback. I'd second the Ride El Hefe, or last year's stiffest Ride model if you can find it, the Double Agent. The Rome Arsenal is also a good stiff binding, and very reasonably priced as too.


----------



## MrOverkill (Jan 19, 2011)

I'll keep those in mind. I'm going to the store tomorrow, maybe I can get a good deal on boots/bindings since it's Summer.

I'm still leaning towards the Raidens, Machines would be best, with Blackhawks a close second. The Hefes are a little out of my price range, but the Double Agents look great. I'll let you guys know what I decide either way and then update as the season hits and I get to ride.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Best boots I've worn are Nike Kaiju, Nike Zoom Force 1, ThirtyTwo Lashed, ThirtyTwo TM2 and DC Park.

The DC's so far have been my favorite because they have awesome lace hooks and the inner liner is very simple with no sleeve/cinch to mess with. The liner also short ankle sleeve (the tongue goes all the way up) in the back which gives it a shoe like feel. Hard to describe, there's still plenty of support for landing but gives you more tweakability.


----------



## MrOverkill (Jan 19, 2011)

Alright, thanks for your opinion. I have remarkably weird feet (114E, extreme arches)So I'm just going to try on as many as I can to see which fits best.

The last things I need are a helmet and bag, both of which I'd like to be fairly inexpensive, as I have a slightly limited budget after getting the Venture. Guess I need to roll over to the Outerwear/accessories section for that.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Boots: Like the others said, whatever fits your feet. Hopefully the Burton Driver-X or the Salomon Malamute fit, because they are the stiffest.
Bindings: Rome Arsenal, Burton Malavita, Ride El Hefe. Not sure about others, I'd probably go with the Arsenal's though.


----------



## MrOverkill (Jan 19, 2011)

With boots, is it generally ok to go a year or two back in model years, as I have a relatively limited budget, and $300 for boots is out of that by quite a bit. If anyone knows any good deals on stiff boots that are around $100, please let me know. I've found a site that sells the 2010 ThirtyTwo Lasheds and Exos's for way cheap, but the one site that had Salomon's from 9/10 are out of stock.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

^^What size feet? I've got a pair of lightly used Salomon F22s for sale that I'll let go pretty cheap.


----------



## MrOverkill (Jan 19, 2011)

13 or an 114E, Either one tends to work, I'm heading to a couple stores tomorrow to try on (and if they have old models for cheap, maybe buy) so I'll get back to you after that.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

check out geartrade.com


----------



## MrOverkill (Jan 19, 2011)

Alright, so I just got back from the store. They didn't carry Salomon boots or any of the bindings I was looking at (the salesman seemed to be a Burton fan). Ended up coming home with a pair of Burton Rulers, they fit great. Also have a Giro helmet of some sort (forget the name). So a couple things remain.

Bindings: He had a pair of 10/11 Burton Missions he could sell at a 30% discount, but I'm not sure they'll be stiff enough. Still heavily leaning towards the Raiden Machines. (L for a 12 boot with the shrinkage thingy so 11 footprint?)

Board: I was intending on buying a Venture Storm 181, Now, before I get yelled at for picking such a long board, hear me out on my reasoning.
I rode a 168W at school last year, every weekend, for 3 months straight. I could never get enough out of that board, it was too soft to do anything, and too slow (not edge to edge, that was fine). From what I understand, Rockered boards are easier to turn than a full camber board. Also, the larger the contact surface of the board, the faster it will go. While I don't like to just bomb straight down runs, I enjoy fast carving (don't suggest Alpine snowboarding). Most of my riding for this season will be at crappy little Alpine Valley (the repurposed landfill). Everything after this March though will be out West, hopefully finding as many powder runs/bowls as I can (Cause I live on the powdery white stuff). Also, in terms of 181 being a lot of board to muscle around, I've got plenty of muscle to spare, Backpacked for 12 days with a 60 pound pack this summer, so my legs won't be hurting at all.

Just my thoughts, let me know yours.


Also, for a bag, will the Burton Space Sack give me enough protection to fly with my board?


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Burton Missions are pure shit, don't even bother. If you have to go Burton, I'd recommend the CO2 or C60.

As for the board size, length doesn't always mean speed. How much do you weigh? What board did you ride before?


----------



## MrOverkill (Jan 19, 2011)

I weigh about 220 (221.3 last I checked) but that will probably go up as I start working out this year (I was 200 before I started working out this spring, worked out for two months, didn't build all that much muscle).
I rode (if I can remember) a Burton "custom" but when I looked it up, nothing matched it. I do remember it being a 168W though. Seemed to be a true twin, or a very slight directional. Cambered.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

honestly a good wax is all you need for speed. I can hit somethin like 50mph on a soft 150. A good sintered base with an appropriate wax will be fast enough for you.


----------



## MrOverkill (Jan 19, 2011)

I wasn't going for the long board for speed, just for stability/Pow (most of my riding after this year will be out West, or in the Alps). I really really enjoy riding a longer board over a shorter one (even moving to a 164w rental board felt too short, not that the board was too noodly or any of that, just that it was too short) so that's why I picked the Venture 181. Also, the only review I've read of the Rad Air Tanker 200 was by a guy with about the same build as me (maybe a little lighter) 6', 200#, size 11 boot, and he said it rode great for him.

In all this I don't want to come across as cocky/not listening to advice. I'm hearing everything, just want to explain my reasoning and hear your opinions.


----------



## MrOverkill (Jan 19, 2011)

Also, what's the take on ThirtyTwo Prime boots, I know I already have a pair of boots, but depending on my income/spending money, I might sell them after this season to get a stiffer pair. (Assuming I can find somewhere with stiffer boots to try on.)


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Fair enough, but a jump from 168 to 181 is a big one. And for powder performance rocker does quite a lot. The Ride Berzerker comes in a 167 or 168w if you want more under foot, and is camber underfoot with some rocker in the nose. Not so directional of a design that switch is a chore though. For the same shape but a beefier board the Highlife comes in 167 or 168w or 172w. It is a manly board. From there you also have the Slackcountry which will float like mad in the 168 for you. Then there is the Smokin KT-22 that I think comes in either 171 or 72, also a very manly board with rocker that will get you the float you want. Smokin's version of magne is on point as well, it's not so hooky and engagey. Hell if anything try for the 171 Storm. The Custom is not meant to be a freeride board and that's what you're looking for. Neither was the Rental. All of these boards are designed to be ridden hard and fast and give you feedback and snap while doing it. They Rides have a shitload of carbon in them, the Smokin is a beefy board made to be ridden super hard too. Even in the same size as that Custom you rode, getting on a deck designed to fit your style of riding is going to feel like you have more board under you. And if you stay a little smaller it will be quicker edge to edge making finding powder stashes in trees much more fun.

Do what you're gonna do, either way have fun and if you go out of bounds or backcountry, get educated, be safe, and don't kill yourself trying to J.Jones as we are about to see a lot of this year. Not that I know you or anything and would guess you would do that, I'm just sayin.


----------



## MrOverkill (Jan 19, 2011)

Alright, I'll give it some more thought. I'm pretty much set on the Venture Storm though. My main reasoning is that it's a tough board (not to mention their 2 year warranty). It is also rocker-flat-rocker, with a rockered nose and tail, flat under the bindings. I think that will work a lot with my riding style, because the rocker will help with the turns/pow, and the flat will give me the stability I'm looking for/help with the hardpack/groomers.



Damn , I didn't realize how long that post was. Sorry for the long read, generally anything that I put in parentheses is useless meandering, so you can ignore that if you want.

Don't worry too much about me Jjonesing, I've already had two concussions (One on my first day learning to snowboard, mastered heelside, was starting on toeside and went to transition toeside, edge caught or something, not really sure what happened, started the fall towards my right, board caught again and spun me left, spin and impact were timed perfectly so that I was driven into the ground by rotation and gravity simultaneously, helmet hit my shoulder, head hit my helmet hard enough that I couldn't walk straight after half an hour. Second one I was waiting for a friend sideslipping backwards down the mountain because he had wiped, he was getting up, so I went to transition to a heelside carve to leave, dropped to much and went down backwards.) So I'm pretty cautious when it comes to trees and other hazards (jumps, cliffs (not that there really are any where I ski). I'll mainly be trying to do some slackcountry/hike off trail for a good pow line.

At this point to me, it's really between the 27cm waist 172 or 181. As I wear between a size 12-13 boot (my Rulers are 12's, but they're a little tight, and I'm going to be putting on weight/growing (feet already spread out a ton when I stand up (measure a 10.5 unweighted, but have to wear a 12 when I put any weight on them) So a wide waist board is a must (don't like to ride +40/+30... +21/+6 is good or +15-16/+3-5 is what I like).

I'm really tempted to get the 181, as it will give me something new to mess with at my local re-purposed landfill. I've gotten incredibly bored, even on the rental board where I don't have to worry about rocks/running into bad stuff. I'm probably going to get a good 10-15 days at least where I can dial in my riding style with the new setup before I go out West (our Black diamonds are bunny hills out there.)

Also, as I believe I've mentioned before, I am terrible at riding switch, it doesn't serve a purpose to me, and I have no intention of learning it, so a directional board isn't a problem. (in the event that an injury or something on the mountain prevents me from riding regular, I figure I can always just strap in goofy, or fake my way down.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

My full on only powder size for me would be like a 157 in a full rocker. To put that into perspective I ride a 152 in the park and around the mountain and I weigh 145. At 165 BA rides a 154 for the same purpose. Just for some perspective.

I'm all for Venture, they've got Olofsson helping them design if I remember right so for freeriding they really make a good stick and I trust them.


----------



## MrOverkill (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah, everything I've read agrees. Especially with durability, I read one review where the guy rode off Cats and the like for three days and had an unmentioned incident with a tree, at the end the board looked like new.

Also, just standing up and feeling how my stance feels, I'll probably be riding a very low angle rear binding (0-5* is what I'm thinking)

Here's the original Olofsson joins Venture link in case anyone cares: http://venturesnowboards.blogspot.com/2010/03/johan-olofsson-joins-venture.html


----------



## MrOverkill (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you guys all for your help. I'm pretty sure my setup is going to be as follows:

Venture Storm 181W (for those interested, they do make a 180 with 26cm waist, but since I ride such a big boot and low rear angle, I'm sticking with the 27cm waist)
Raiden Machine L
Burton Ruler 12

Again, you guys have helped me out a ton, I really learned a lot from reading your comments and suggestions. I'll let you guys know how I like the setup when I get a chance to ride.


----------



## MrOverkill (Jan 19, 2011)

I did post this in my other thread, so if you want the full version, you can look at "Riding a 181" in the Boards section, but I emailed venture, and they recommended that I get either a 171 or 181 in the 27cm waist. Their particular comments were: 

"Thanks for your email and your interest in Venture. You're on target with the waist width, but length is a really tricky thing to make a recommendation on since so much of it comes down to personal preference. You would be within the recommended range for either the 171 or 181. I would suggest you go shorter if you think you will be riding mellow terrain or a lot of tight spots like trees (shorter = greater maneuverability) or if you like a little bit more flex (as our boards get longer they also get stiffer). You might go longer if you think you'll be riding mostly open steeps, or like a stiffer deck. You might also go longer if you think you are looking to get something you can grow into over time. The quadratic sidecuts make our boards super stable so I wouldn't necessarily think you should size up just for stability's sake. You might also think about what length board you are riding now and use that to help you gauge. If the 181 is a really big jump in size from what you're riding now (5 cm or more) it will be a big adjustment, so you might consider the shorter of the two. Hope that helps!"

All that in one hour and 14 minutes after my original email. Talk about snappy CS. They also mentioned that they will be releasing a swallowtail late in this season. As I stand, here is my setup and planned purchases:

Current:
Venture Storm (181W)
Raiden Machine (L)
Burton Ruler (12)
Burton Wheelie Gig Bag (181)
Giro Revolution (L)

Planned:
Sell Rulers after this season.
Buy Burton Driver-X, Salomon Malamute, or ThirtyTwo Prime (generally get a stiffer boot)
Buy Swallowtail from Venture or Prior Pow Stick in a 167 for a shorter board for times I need more maneuverability.

Thanks again for all of your help. It really helped me out.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

burton co2,, awesome freeride binder... light, comfy, easy adjustment galore, great straps, best ratchets.
Boots for freeride... k2 T1 db, dc status, driver x, . The k2 boots have intuition liners (the best/expensive).


----------

